# How well does blue RaceFace Atlas bar match blue Fox adjuster knobs?



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

The Atlas bars are more of a Navy Blue.

My Spank Spike Bars are a perfect match. Not sure if it was deliberate or not..


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Just take your adjuster knob to Home Depot and have them color match it!


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

Anybody know? Thanks...


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

About as well as it matches your eyes.


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny, but also a little creepy. I do have blue eyes. :thumbsup:


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Chromag fubar is the same exact color and unlike the RaceFace bar, it wont bend just looking at ti


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is a pick of my friends Rune that he posted in the Rune vanity thread.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Slightly OT, but have you looked at the ODI flight control bars?

http://www.odigrips.com/odiflightcontrolserieshandlebars750mmlength.aspx

I have em in blue, but I don't have a FOX fork. They seem to match my hope seatpost clamp though.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

How well do your shoes match your skirt and blouse?


----------



## audiologies (Oct 13, 2010)

big_slacker said:


> How well do your shoes match your skirt and blouse?


hahahaha, seriously . . . .


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to admit I have thought about these kind of bling questions but haven't had the cajone's to ask so good for you for nuttin' up and askin'!!!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

here are my bars which are on sale in the classified, they match well with my manitou dorado adjusters and twenty6 stem....


----------



## ruppguts (Sep 7, 2007)

OneEyedHito said:


> I have to admit I have thought about these kind of bling questions but haven't had the cajone's to ask so good for you for nuttin' up and askin'!!!


Ha ha. Yeah, I thought about it for a while and then I'm like...whatever. Who cares what (insert clever handle here) thinks. I don't buy bikes or parts based on aesthetics, but if I can get the part I want AND have it look cool, why not? Unfortunately, I have to order everything online, so I can't see how it looks in person...hence asking here. Knew I'd get some hate from the guys whose girlfriends have to tell them how to dress.

Thanks to those who provided info.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

This looks like a thread I would find in roadbikereview...


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

Funny ****!!!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Go back to Pinkbike. Color threads are stupid and waste interweb.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

You want to match a bar to your adjuster knobs? Are you effin kidding me? You set up a new thread just to ask this? I think you're in the wrong forum dude.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess there's nuthin wrong in wanting to color coordinate your bike, I just don't spend much time dwelling on the small details like that. Choosing fork color to your bike, yeah, like matching white rims as opposed to black to pimp a white bike. But bars and stems to match the adjuster knobs? To each his own I guess. Reminds me of a thread I saw on roadbikereview once (yeah, I have a roadie too and occasionally research on it) where this guy was thinking about trading in his white bike because the guys on red and black bikes were always faster than him. I swear it's true...


----------



## mollieeeee (Sep 26, 2008)

What year Fox? My 2012 Fox 40 (left-side) preload knob is actually a lighter blue than the right side compression knob. The left side matches medium blue anno, while the right is more like the older fox blue.


----------



## Transition Bikes!!! (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to know


----------

